# Bass Opens



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Anybody know of any opens(bass)for this Sunday 7-22?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

great lakes largemouth series has an open out of west harbor this sunday. Be there by 5:30 a.m.

http://www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com/

thats there site with all information! See you there!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Is that an open,or a series date? I'm just looking for a one day open event.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

its a series but open to everyone


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tappan, 6:00- 2:30 (coshocton wrestling boosters I believe)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jwm86_09 (Feb 2, 2011)

What is entry for Tappan tournament on 7/22? Expecting a good turnout?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

jwm86_09 said:


> What is entry for Tappan tournament on 7/22? Expecting a good turnout?


$50.00 + $5.00 for big bass pot. They usually field between 30-40 boats. Tappan has been good almost all year so i'd say it will be towards the higher end of the turnout.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

